# House burnt down, cat didn't make it...



## Ruka (Dec 20, 2012)

Early this morning my house was set on fire.

It was an arson..

I wasn't home when it happened, my cats were inside (my rats are kept at y boyfriends because I go over there pretty much everyday and he is also a rat lover. My son and I stayed the night last night.

Woke up this morning to my roommate and friend telling me that when he got home from work he saw that the house got hit. The firefighters were there and three of them had to be taken to the hospital for smoke inhalation.

My cat Sammy was taken to the vet and Dave's cat WhitePaw made it out.

I ran home and the fire was out. They said they only found two cats and I wasn't allowed inside the house to search for him.

I cried Nightshade's name over and over again.
I was crying.

I went into shock. My animals are family.

I got tired of waiting outside so I went around to the back and snuck into the house.

I kept crying his name over and over.

I pulled rubble away with my bare hands looking for him..

I left the house in tears. As I was walking back to my boyfriends house.

I did find a skinny stray and seeing as i rescued Nightshade from being beaten on the street it seemed only right that I take her home in his honour. I named her Lucky.

I will never forget my baby boy..

I would include photos but my camera takes photos that won't upload on my phone because they exceed the quota.






Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ruka (Dec 20, 2012)

Oh look, a photo uploaded. That was the only one that would. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JLSaufl (Jan 20, 2013)

Ruka, I'm beyond words, I don't even know what to say, aside from I'm so very sorry. You do so much good in the world and you care so much for others. I'm heartbroken for you. <3


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

I am so, so sorry this happened to you. This year has not been treating you well and my heart aches for you. I hope so dearly that things will begin to look up for you soon.


----------



## Ruka (Dec 20, 2012)

Thank you both for your kind words.

This forum is a refuge and a safe haven for me.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

Oh my god I'm sorry this happened to you, I'm glad you and your son are ok and the ratties and other cats but I know how you feel losing an animal that means a lot. RIP to your baby boy. I'm so sorry for this happening I'm at a loss of words. My uncle and his girlfriend and her kids lost their house to a fire last year in the summer. It can be hard. Feel free to message me if you need someone to talk to and I hope your year gets better.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ruka (Dec 20, 2012)

Nightshade was seven years old. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## rubytuesday (Jul 23, 2013)

I am so incredibly sorry this happened to you. I lost my first dog Sarah in a house fire when I was 16. It is an incredibly traumatic thing to have happen. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family during this difficult time.


----------



## zurfaces (Jan 16, 2013)

Aww I'm so sorry to hear this. It's one of my worst fears to have my animals get stuck in a fire. This summer has beat you down but stay strong it always gets worse before it gets better. Rip 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jamie16 (May 10, 2013)

My heart goes out to you and your cats. Iam so sorry for your loss and so glad that you and your son are safe.


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

I'm just speechless. Saying that I'm sorry isn't enough and I can't come up with any other words to express just how badly my heart aches for you.


----------



## TexasRatties (Jun 2, 2013)

This is so very sad. It's horrible that is there is such horrible people in the world. I am so sorry for your loss.... your house, belongings, and your kitty. I am very happy that you are safe and so is your son but my heart goes out to you and your kitty. I hope they find the people who did this and justice is served.


----------



## Mball77 (Jul 3, 2013)

I'm so sorry. Who would do such a thing? I'm sorry about your cat, thats beyond terrible. I'm just glad you and the rest of your family is safe. You are in my prayers. I hope the new one Lucky brings you some consolation, God knows your are doing so for him. My best wishes for a speedy recovery to a norm.


----------



## KelseyShea (Jan 20, 2013)

I'm so sorry to hear this. You've had horrible things happen to you lately. 
If there's ANYTHING you need, don't hesitate to ask. I know a lot of us here would be more than happy to pitch in. I'd even offer a place for you to stay, but I'm all the way in VA, US. If there's anything we can send you, please let us know. <3


----------



## FinnishChick (Sep 25, 2012)

I'm so sorry Ruka... I'm in tears, that is just terrible. Who would do such a thing? I hope things will start looking up for you, I know you have already been through a lot recently. Best wishes, and RIP Nightshade.


----------



## SheWroteLove1 (Jan 18, 2013)

Man, this is so upsetting. I'm sorry to hear you're going through this...
The good thing is that you, your son, and your cats are okay; plus you saved that stray's life. I'm sure Lucky is very happy and appreciative to have you. <3


----------



## SheWroteLove1 (Jan 18, 2013)

Let me know if there's anything I can do to help you. <3


----------



## Lovingly (Jun 24, 2013)

I am so sorry this happened to you! I can't imagine what you are going threw! You will be in my thoughts and prayers and I hope things get better!!


----------



## Crezzard (Jul 20, 2013)

Some people are just unbelievable. I can't believe this happened to you on purpose, no one deserves this.
R.I.P Nightshade
xx


----------



## Jenzie (Dec 26, 2012)

This is so horrible. Poor Nightshade... And to think it was arson too, and not even an accident... I am very glad that you, your son, and your other animals are safe, but how awful. It seems like life has not been fair to you lately. I really hope things turn around very soon. Rest in peace, Nightshade.


----------



## Ltukey (May 28, 2013)

im so sorry...I have no words


----------



## PurpleGirl (Oct 12, 2012)

How awful; it's so good that you and your little boy weren't in the house, I'm glad the rats are Ok too and that two of the cats made it. So sorry for your loss of Nightshade and the house, some people are so awful, I still can't believe people deliberately do this to other people. I hope things get sorted out for you asap.


----------



## MeAndMyRats (Jul 5, 2013)

Oh no :'( this is so sad...I'm really really sorry, I know how it feels for a loved one to die :'(


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

I know that I've already responded here with my deepest regrets, but I would like to add that I would be interested in hearing any updates in your tragic situation. I can only speak for myself, but it would help my heart rest knowing if your local authorities are able to catch the arsonist.


----------



## Ruka (Dec 20, 2012)

Update:

WhitePaw (my roommates cat) was put down today.

She had gone blind from the fire and was having constant uncontrollable seizures.

Her oxygen levels were not going up.

She suffered severe burns all over her body.

Sammy is still at the vet.

I can't believe all this is happening....


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## zurfaces (Jan 16, 2013)

Ruka I just want to go all mommy mode on you and give you an ice cream and a snuggle and sweet words and kiss your booboos all better which is weird because I have no children. My heart is breaking for you. I can't imagine the pain you're in right now. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JLSaufl (Jan 20, 2013)

I can only offer love and support, there are no words that will help. I'm hurting so for you.


----------



## HeatherElle (Aug 16, 2012)

Oh my gosh. I'm so sorry.


----------



## missinasworld (Feb 1, 2013)

I will be honest, I almost could not read this without cring, 3 years ago we had the same thing happen. I did not read if you found NightShades body? When our house burnt down, 2 of our 3 cats made it outside and did not show up for days after the fire and even then, one of them had to be sweet talked into coming near people. The 3rd was trapped under the sink throughout the whole fire and was burned pretty badly but he did live. We had to put down one of my ferrets, and a few of my leopard geckos died from smoke inhalation. There is now a vacant lot were my house use to be. I really hope that the other kitties does better, and you guys be strong! Its not fun losing your house and pets to a fire. And I hope they catch the jerk who set it and that he rots in jail. 

Goodluck, and if you need to talk to someone who has been through this, my e-mail address is [email protected]

Missina


----------



## evander (Jun 30, 2013)

So, so sorry!! HUGS!!


----------

